# post workout shake/meal late at night



## darreng (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Everyone..i have a quick question regarding post workout nutrition. I know its advised that after a workout the body needs a combination of simple carbs as well as quick absorbing protein. My question is, i work all day so i dont do my gym workout until later in the evening. usually around 8 or 9pm, finishing around 10pm most days. I go to bed around midnight or so. My question is, do i still take in all those grams of simple carbs after my workout even thou it is late at night and near bedtime? Any advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Phred (Jun 14, 2006)

darreng said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone..i have a quick question regarding post workout nutrition. I know its advised that after a workout the body needs a combination of simple carbs as well as quick absorbing protein. My question is, i work all day so i dont do my gym workout until later in the evening. usually around 8 or 9pm, finishing around 10pm most days. I go to bed around midnight or so. My question is, do i still take in all those grams of simple carbs after my workout even thou it is late at night and near bedtime? Any advise is greatly appreciated.



Yes.  With 2 hours between your w/o and hitting the sack, you have plenty of time for a pwo shake and a solid meal.  I finish my wo at around 6:30pm and hit the sack around 9 (I get up at 0430 - yikes).  I prefer to wo after work as it is my way of finishing off the day and doing something good for me.  PWO regime is important from a nutrient stand point.  However, your goals will dictate your pwo shake/meal content.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 14, 2006)

Never never skip your post workout meal. 

Remember, it is the time most conducive to muscle loss, and the time least conducive to fat storage.

You won't gain weight from a proper PWO no matter what time you work out, provided it fits into your daily macros.


VanessaNicole


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2006)

i would try some old fashioned oats and whey with a banana.  Slow burning carbs are probably a safer bet for a night time workout. When I was training at night, I would get a buzz from the quick carbs. I switched to sloqwr burning carbs and didnt feel so jittery and as a side effect, my bf went down.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 15, 2006)

oh and some gynema sylvestre to it about 500mg. It helps carbs do the job more efficiently.


----------

